# Shipping from Ireland



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone has any experience of shipping from Ireland? Companies to use? Estimated cost? don't plan on shipping large items like furniture...just personal belongings.

Thanks!


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Speak to a company called Speedlink Dublin contact Bert 

http://www.speedlink.ie/wscontact.asp


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Pete C said:


> Speak to a company called Speedlink Dublin contact Bert
> 
> http://www.speedlink.ie/wscontact.asp


Thanks will do!


----------

